# Intercoastal trip?



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey guys I'm in the NSB area and trying to plan a trip via the intercostal from ponce inlet to St. Augustine for a short weekend. I've talked to a few people that have done it before and they've all said it about a 4 hour boat cruise up. Has anyone taken a trip similar if not the same trip? I am looking for advice and or suggestions to make the most of it. I would ultimately plan the trip around good weather. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

